# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Δημιουργία κλούβας!!!

## mitsman

Επειδη εχω ενα θεμα με τα κλουβια!κ επειδη δεν εχω πολλα πουλακια αποφασισα να φτιαξω μια αρκετα μεγαλη κλουβα για να ευχαριστιουνται τα πουλακια μου κ να ειναι υγιεστατα δυνατα κ αδυνατα!






εδω ειναι η κατασκευη της!εχω τελειωσει με τα εξωτερικα!μου εχει μεινει να το διαμορφωσω κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω ενα θεμα με τα ανοιγματα!με τις ταιστρες.θελω να ειναι εξωτερικες!αλλα δεν ξερω πως!
διαστασεις της κλουβας ειναι 1.50 υψος κ πλατος επι 1 βαθος.την εχω χωρισει στην μεση οπως βλεπετε,οποτε ειναι δυο κλουβια 1.50 πλατος επι 0.70 υψος και 1.00 βαθος το καθενα!κ υπαρχει δυνατοτητα χωρισματος του 1.50 μετρου.
ετσι δημιουργουνται 4 κλουβια με 0.70 υψος, 1,00 μηκος κ 0.75 πλατος.κ παλι ανετα ετσι????
τι λετε????

----------


## jk21

κατι τετοιο δεν σου κανει;

1587s.jpg

----------


## mitsman

Πως προσαρμοζεται?δεν το εχω ξαναδει...καλε???πως τρωνε απο εκει μεσα????

----------


## jk21

ειναι αυτοματη ταιστρα που γεμιζει απεξω.θα βρω καπου να το περιγραφει...ελπιζω ή θα παρω να ρωτηω καπου διαδικτυακα που εχω δει οτι την εχουν

----------


## dogoulisd

Δημητρη σου κανει κατι απ εδω?το βρηκα εδω μεσα στο φορουμ και οταν εφτιαχνα ενος φιλου την κλουβα μας βοηθησε πολυ γιατι ειναι σαν τα πορτακια που εχουν τα κλουβια του εμποριου  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CE%BE%CE%B1  εσυ αν θες μπορεις να προσθεσεις ελατηρια που υπαρχουν ετοιμα στο εμποριο.α και με την ευκαιρια ενα ευχαριστω και συχγαρητηρια στον ανδρεα για την καλη του δουλεια.

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη (dogoulisd) κατι τετοιο ψαχνω!απλα πορτακια με ελατηριο.υπαρχουν καπου?για να βαλω τις κλασσικες ταιστρες!!!αν δεν εχουν ελατηριο θα πεφτουν κατω!τις πατηθρες πως τις στερεωσε στο πισω μερος που ειναι ξυλο μασιφ?

----------


## dogoulisd

Υπαρχουν στο εμποριο και ετοιμα πορτακια με ελατηριο και ελατηρια μονο.αλλα μπορεισ να βρεισ και ελατηρια σε καταστηματα με χρωματα σιδερικα τα εχουν γαι διαφορους λογους μικρα μεγαλα μεσαια.και να κοψεισ εσυ τα πορτακια οπως τα εχει ο ανδρεας.σιγουρα υπαρχουν σε σαιτ με ειδη πτηνων αλλα δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να στα δωσω απο εδω θα στα στειλω πμ.και για τις πατηθρες θα σου στειλω λυσεις παλι σε πμ γιατι ειναι απ τα ιδια σαιτ αλλα η ποιο ευκολη που εχω δει ειναι στη φωτο 3 εδω

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t14778/ 
εγω κατι αναλογο βρηκα σε επιπλαδικα που ειναι υποδοχες σωληνα ντουλαπας που κρεμαμε ρουχα και παταει δεξια και αριστερα σε τετοια.ελπιζω να καταλαβες.πιστευω παντως πως αν ψαξεισ και στα πετ σοπ τησ περιοχησ σου κατι θα βρεις σε πορτακια.

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...οταν ανεβω αθηνα θα παρω αυτα που θελω κ θα σας δειξω την συνεχεια!!γιατι στη ναξο δεν βρισκω τπτ...

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη(από Νάξο) εγώ έχω βρει αυτά τα πλαστικά πορτάκια που διαθέτουν ελατήριο και έχουν υποδοχές (πλαστικό γαντζάκι)για να πιάνει στα κάγκελα.
θα δοκιμάσω αν μπαίνει εύκολα σε κουνελόσυρμα και αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα(επειδή είναι πιο χοντρό από τα απλά κάγκελα κλουβιών)  , μου λες και σου στέλνω εγώ από εδώ.
Τα έχω βρει σε πετ σοπ ότα έψαχνα υλικά για κατασκευή κλούβας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τότε είχε και μεταλλικά,όπως και πόρτες όπως εκείνες των κλουβιών που ανοίγουν συρόμενες προς τα επάνω.
Μελέτησε το και πες μου δεν είναι τίποτα ένα δεματάκι γι μένα αφού μπορώ.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη σε ευχαριστω πολυ!εκανα αυτα τα πορτακια παραγγελια μεσω υπολογιστη.θα δω αν μου κανουν κ μιλαμε αν ειναι!ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να κανω μια ερωτησουλα???ποσα καναρινια μπορουν να φιλοξενηθουν στο ενα απο τα δυο κλουβια ωστε να ειναι υγιη και ανετα!διαστασεις ειναι 1.5 μετρο μηκος επι 0.70 υψος και 1.00 βαθος.

----------


## geam

200???????????? 2.000?????????
πλάκα κάνω... 
κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτιπολλαπλασιάζεις τις διαστάσεις (ύψος Χ μήκος Χ πλάτος) επί κάποιον συντελεστή....  δεν θυμάμαι όμως ποιον… ο αριθμός που σου δίνει το γινόμενο είναι ο αριθμός των πουλιών...
πάντως ωραία δουλειά στην κλούβα...
ζηλεύω...

----------


## panos70

Kαμια 25αρια θα ειναι καλα αναλογα με τα παταρακια που θα εχεις τοποθετησει εξυπνα και να εχουν χωρο για πτησεις

----------


## mitsman

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την ανετοιμη ακομη κλουβα σε δοκιμη!!!πραγματικα χαιρονται να πετανε τα καμαρια μου!!!
το μπολ εχει νερο με μηλοξυδο για μπανακι και η τιμη στην ταιστρα δεν φαινεται οσο και να κανετε ζοομ.οσο για το μπροκολο,ειναι η αδυναμια τους!!!χε χε χε...

----------


## douke-soula

ουαου !!!!!!!!!!!!! καλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πολυ καλη!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Στα πλαγια που ειναι οι πορτες λεω να το ντυσω με αντιανεμικο πανι πρασινο που αεριζεται κιολας!!!απο πισω μουσαμα!Δηλαδη πιστευετε 10 με 15 καναρινια θα ειναι ενταξει???εννοω παντα ενηλικα και αρσενικα και θηλυκα!η δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο???

----------


## zweet

πολυ ομορφη!!

----------


## jk21

σε καθε οροφο δημητρη ανετα  βαζεις 10 πουλακια.σε αναγκη (μεχρι να δεις ποσα μικρα θα κρατησεις  ) για καποιο μικρο διαστημα  ισως και καπως περισσοτερα.καποιοι επιλεγουνε ετσι κι αλλιως να βαζουν περισσοτερα αλλα θα ελεγα να τα εχεις ανετα.ο ανετος χωρος για πεταγμα ειναι υγεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτο τον λογο την εφιαξα κιολας!!!αλλιως θα ειχα κλουβακια!!!θελω να πετανε να γυμναζονται!!!μ'αρεσει που το ταψι εχει 7 ποντους βαθος και δεν εχουν καμμια απολυτως επαφη με τα περιττωματα!η συστοιχια που θα φτιαξω καποια στιγμη μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα ειναι για 8 ζευγαρια!αρα ανετα φιλοξενει 8 και 8 πουλια καθε οροφος!απλα μεχρι να δω τι θα δωσω και που...καπου καλα πρεπει να τα εχω!!!

----------


## vagelis76

δημήτρη super η κλούβα!!!!!!!
**βάλε κάποιο σχοινί μέσα ξεφτισμένο να παίζουν τα νεούδια σου για να υπάρχει ο φόβος του να αρχίσουν να μαδιούνται μεταξύ τους...

----------


## mitsman

Εννοεις σαν αυτα που δινουμε στα σκυλια και στα παπαγαλακια????καλο κολπο...να το δεσω απο καπου???η ετσι χυμα???

----------


## vagelis76

θα τα κρεμάσεις...είναι σαν τουφίτσες που κρέμονται στα σεμέν της μαμάς σου....τα λεγόμενα antistress σχοινάκια.Δε βρίκα φώτο να σου βάλω φίλε μου,θα το κάνω όταν βρω με καθαρό μυαλό.

----------


## mitsman

Ενταξει Βαγγελη!!!ευχαριστω!!!μαλλον καταλαβα!!!δεν ειχα ξαναακουσει κατι τετοιο για καναρινια!!!αλλα γιατι οχι!!!

----------


## mgerom

Προσοχή στο υλικό.Τα σχοινιά απο συνθετικές ίνες πολλές φορές γίνονται "παγίδα".
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/07/...9%CE%BD%CE%AF/

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Δημήτρη καλή δουλειά!!!να την γεμίσεις και πουλάκια.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου και πολυ ανετη για τα πουλακια,αν τα βαλεις απο μικρα τα αρσενικα δεν θα μαλωνουν αν βαλεις κατευθειαν μεγαλα τοτε θα μαλωνουν σιγουρα κι εγω ετσι κανω εχω μια κλουβα και βαζω τα μικρα και μεγαλωνοντας τα βγαζω οσο μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τα αρσενικα συμβιωνουν ανετα μαζι,μια φορα που εβαλα μεγαλα τσακωνοντουσαν συνεχεια

----------


## mitsman

Κριμα!!!θα ηθελα του χρονου να βαλω και μεγαλα για να γυμναστουν κανενα δυο μηνες πριν την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης!Τις πατηθρες πως τις ειδες Παναγιωτη?εχω βαλει μονο 3 μια πανω στο κεντρο και δυο χαμηλα στις ακρες!για να εχουν πολυ χωρο να πετανε!!εχεις καμμια καλυτερη ιδεα???η και καποιο αλλο υλικο γιατι αυτες λυγιζουν πολυ!!ειναι ενα μετρο το βαθος και δυσκολα βρισκεις κατι..ολα ειναι στα ορια!!ηθελα ξυλινες αλλα δεν φθανουν!εκτος αν κανω καμμια πατεντα παλι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Τι παλάτι ειναι αυτό Δημήτρη????ειναι τέλεια μπράβο.Για πατηθρες γιατί δεν παίρνεις από χρωματοπωλείο ή μαγαζί με ειδή επιπλοποιίας πηχάκι στρογγυλό που ειναι τρία μετρά και το προσαρμόζεις..

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ο Πανος δεν σου λεει να μην βαλεις μεγαλα αλλα να τα βαλεις απο τωρα μικρα (κατι που οπου να ναι ετσι κι αλλιως θα κανεις αφου ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν και εχουν βεβαια και πληρες πτερωμα -καλα ειναι να μην γινει πανω στο μηνα που ανεξαρτητοποιουνται αλλα λιγο αργοτερα.πρωτα σε ευρχωρους χωρους μεγεθους ζευγαρωστρας για λιγες εβδομαδες ) ωστε να συνηθιζουν την συμβιωση μεταξυ τους.εννοει να μην τα βαλεις οταν θα εχουν μεγαλωσει πληρως για πρωτη φορα.αν τωρα μιλας για νεα πουλια που ισως παρεις αυτα μπορουν σε κλουβια καραντινας να τοποθετηθουν κοντα σε οπτικη επαφη τον μηνα αυτο (καραντινα) και οταν ερθουν με τα αλλα να ειναι πιο ευκολη η προσαρμογη.μην ανησυχεις ! σε τοση ευρυχωρη κλουβα και οι οποιοιδηποτε τσακωμοι δεν θα εχουν τραγικα αποτελεσματα αλλα θα ειναι σαν αυτους που και στη φυση συμβαινουν

----------


## mitsman

Τα πηχακια αυτα ειναι ολοστρογγυλα???θελω να πω αν εχουν την καταλληλη διαμετρο για τα ποδαρακια τους!τα πουλια που ειναι στην φωτο στην κλουβα,ειναι ολα δικα μου μικρακια!που τα εβγαλα φετος!στον μηνα τα εβαλα σε ζευγαρωστρες και στους δυο μηνες τα εβαλα εκει και πραγματικα φαινονται να το ευχαριστιουνται ... τσακωμους δεν εχω προς το παρον ! φαι τους εχω κατα βουληση για να μην τσακωνονται η δεν αφηνει καποιο να φαει καποιο αλλο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

*Σου έχω λύση!!!!!!!!!*
Εγώ αγοράζω από μαγαζί που διαθέτει εργαλεία και είδη κατασκευών στρογγυλές βέργες του 1 μέτρου και υπάρχει σε διάφορες διαμέτρους....
Για το μεγάλο παπαγάλο παίρνω τη χοντρή διάμετρο και για τα μικρότερα πουλιά τι πιο μικρή.Να φανταστείς έχει μέχρι και τη διάμετρο ενός μολυβιού(περίπου..)
Μάλιστα είναι και με αυλάκια σε όλη τη διάμετρο τους.Σπάω το κεφάλι να θυμηθώ πως τα γράφει στην απόδειξη για να σου πω,πως να ζητήσεις και δε μπορώ.Ξέρω οτι χρησιμεύουν στους μαραγκούς ως σύνδεσμοι στις κατασκευές τους.
**Θα σου βάλω αργότερα φώτο που θα έχω μπαταριά στη μηχανή Μήτσο.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Νομίζω ότι λέμε ίδιο Βαγγέλη, Δημήτρη δες αυτό νομίζω ότι κάνει.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!Ναι αυτές είναι οι καβίλιες....

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια!!!ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!αυριο κιολας θα ψαξω να βρω!!!αυτο που θα βρω πρεπει να ειναι στο 1 μετρο και 2 εκατοστα τουλαχιστον για να μπορω να το ενσωματωσω στην κλουβα!!αλλιως το ενα μετρο πεφτει λιγο!βεβαια επειδη μ'αρεσει πολυ και δεν θα λυγιζει οταν καθονται τα πουλακια θα σκεφτω μια πατεντουλα και θα τα στερεωσω!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μπορείς να βάλεις τάπες  ή    που θα τις βρείς σε πετ σοπ,αρκεί να ταιριάξει στη διάμετρο της βέργας σου 
Επίσης μπορείς να βρεί και στηρίγματα μεταλλικά  περίπου στο 1 ευρώ στοιχίζουν.

και οι βέργες που λέγαμε πιο καθαρές...

----------


## jk21

ελλειψει των παραπανω βιδωνεις χοντρες ξυλοβιδες στα ακρα που επιμηκυνουν λιγο την πατηθρα .αν δεν βρεις εκει βεργες οταν κατεβεις αθηνα το βολευουμε

----------


## mirsini_st

τι τελεια κλουβα ειναι αυτη???πολυταλαντος μας βγηκες   :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μα ειδες????χα χα χα....το καμαρι μου ειναι στα σκαρια!ειναι ετοιμος ο σκελετος απο μια συστοιχια κλουβιων.αλλα εχω ξετρελαθει...θα δειτε φωτογραφιες προσεχως!!!

----------


## nasososan

Δημήτρη, άσε τα ξύλα καταμέρος..Σε νησί ζείς, πάνε και πάρε σχοινί ιστιοπλοϊκο,μαλακό και πέρασέ το απ'άκρη σ'άκρη,δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τεντωμένο.. και βάλε μερικά κοτάναθρα για το κούρνιασμα και είσαι απολύτως καλυμμένος... 
Και αν περισσεύει σχοινί κράτα μου και λίγο....

----------


## mitsman

Αληθεια κυριε Νασο???παρα πολυ καλη ιδεα!!!Ενας παρα πολυ καλος μου φιλος εχει καταστημα με σχοινια και μπορω να προμυθευτω οτι θελω!Μεσα στα σχοινια δεν θα φωλιαζουν ομως διαφορα????
τα κοταναρθα τι ειναι???
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμβουλη!

----------


## geam

Κοτάναθρα είναι μικρά χωρίσματα που μπαίνουν αναμέσα στις πατήθρες για να ξεχωρίζει το κάθε πτηνό την «μεριά» του…. δηλαδή όταν κοιμούνται να ξέρει το κάθε πουλί που είναι το «κρεβάτι» του… 
Έχω δει , ίσως επειδή είναι δυσεύρετα , πολλούς να βάζουν απλά μανταλάκια για το άπλωμα των ρούχων, σε απόσταση 10 cm.
 Πιστεύω να σου άνοιξα τα μάτια…
Για αντάλλαγμα βάλε καμιά φωτό μπας και πάρουμε καμιά ιδέα….
Ελαααα… μην βαριέσαι….

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι να εχει το καθενα το δικο του "κρεβατι"?Στην κλουβα αυτη που τα εχω πανε ολα και κοιμουνται το ενα διπλα στο αλλο σαν ζεμπρακια!εχει πολλη φαση!!!
Ευχαριστω Γιωργο!τι φωτο θες??απο την κλουβα η απο την συστοιχια??

----------


## geam

Όπως σου είπα ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΡΙΕΣΑΙ!!!!!! (για να γράφεις εξυπνάδες στα παιχνίδια και να στέλνεις μηνύματα έχεις χρόνο???)
Χαχαχαχ
Βάλε και από τα δυο…
Σκέφτομαι από Σεπτέμβρη να φτιάξω κάτι και μαζεύω ιδέες - προτάσεις…

----------


## mitsman

Την κλουβα μου την μεγαλη την εχω αρκετες φωτογραφιες εδω!!!Αλλα θα βγαλω κι αλλες φωτο για να δειτε!!!
Την συστοιχια που φτιαχνω μονο ενα ατομο εχει δει μια πολυ προχειρη φωτο!ειναι παλι με σωληνες γαλβανιζε στρατζαριστους!καπου εχω βαλει το σχεδιο!και τωρα βρισκεται στην φαση σκελετου ακομη!!!
δεν βαριεμαι καθολου...μ'αρεσει να τα μοιραζομαι μαζι σας!!!

----------


## mitsman

εδω ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιο της συστοιχιας μου!


ο καθε οροφος θα χωριστει σε 4 κλουβακια ατομικα κ μετα σε δυο  ζευγαρωστρες!μια αριστερα μια δεξια!οποτε 8 ζευγαρωστρες!οι διαστασεις  τις καθε μιας λεω να ειναι 90μ*44β*38υ(στο σχεδιο βαθος και υψος ειναι διαφορετικα απο αυτα που εφτιαξα τελικα)
θα χρησιμοποιησω γαλβανιζε σωληνες στρατζαριστους 2 επι 2 εκ.

----------


## geam

για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, να διευκρινίσω ότι αστειεύομαι στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα….
την έχω δει την κλούβα, απλά έλεγα να την δω και στην τελική της μορφή….
και τώρα στο ψητό….
πως μπορεί να χωριστεί ο κάθε όροφος στα 4, και μετά να γίνουν 8 ζευγαρώστρες???
Θα είναι κινούμενα τα χωρίσματα????
Τις σωλήνες??? Χρησιμοποίησες ταχυσυνδέσμους????

----------


## nasososan

Δημήτρη στο πλαστικό σχοινί το ιστιοπλόϊκο,λόγω πυκνής πλέξης δύσκολα μπαίνει η μύτη της καρφίτσας,όχι η ψείρα... Αλλά ένα εμβάπτισμα όταν κάνεις καθαριότητα σε απολυμαντικό τελειώνει τα προβλήματα, ούτως ή άλλος θέλει πλύσιμο και καθάρισμα από τις κουτσουλιές...

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο τα επιζητουμε τα αστεια!!!!Αν δεν γελαμε δεν κανουμε τιποτα απολυτως!
Εχω κανει μονο τον σκελετο!για αυτο δεν σας εχω δειξει τιποτα ακομη!Αλλα θα ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα να σας δειξω αυριο το πολυ μεθαυριο!
Καθε οροφος θα εχει 3 χωρισματα!το μεσαιο θα ειναι απο πλεξιγκλας λευκο για να μην βλεπει το ενα ζευγαρι το αλλο(εκτος αν το κανω 4 κλουβακια οπου θα μπει πλεξιγκλας σε ολα να μην βλεπωνται μεταξυ τους!)!τα αλλα δυο θα ειναι απο συρμα!ολα τα χωρισματα θα μπορω να τα αφαιρεσω!!!και ετσι καθε οροφος θα μπορει να ειναι ή 4 κλουβακια ατομικο με διαστασει 45μ*44β*38 υ ή δυο ζευγαρωστρες με την καθε μια να εχει διαστασεις 90μ*44β*38υ!
Ολη η κατασκευη θα μπορει να ειναι 16 κλουβακια ή 8 ζευγαρωστρες!!Καταλαβες??γι  α αυτο λενε 1 εικονα 1000 λεξεις!!

----------


## geam

γι αυτό λέμε βάλε καμιά φωτό!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να βαλω αλλα δεν εχω δημιουργησει χωρισματα ακομη!!!Μεχρι τον σεπτεμβρη θα εχω βαλει σιγουρα!!!χα χα χα!!!οχι θα βαλω συντομα!τα σιδερα με κολλησεις και μετα τις κολλησεις τις τρωω με σβουρακι για να μην εχει προεξοχες!!!

----------


## jk21

Μητσακο οταν την τελειωσεις θα δωσεις πληρη αναλυση και θα πεις και ενα τραγουδι που λενε     ....δεν ξερω αν ειδες μια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη με dexion που ανεβασα λινκ στο ποστ της δικης μου ζευγαρωστρας απο καποιο μελος της παλιας μας γειτονιας (pb ) αλλα καπω ετσι θα την βλεπεις στο μελλον και συ και θα ειναι υποδειγμα για πολλους νεους μερακληδες στις κατασκευες ,εκτροφεις!

----------


## nicktzad

> Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την ανετοιμη ακομη κλουβα σε δοκιμη!!!πραγματικα χαιρονται να πετανε τα καμαρια μου!!!
> το μπολ εχει νερο με μηλοξυδο για μπανακι και η τιμη στην ταιστρα δεν φαινεται οσο και να κανετε ζοομ.οσο για το μπροκολο,ειναι η αδυναμια τους!!!χε χε χε...


τι εχεις φτιαξει εδω ρε Μητσο????δεν το ειχα δει!!!σε ζηλευω!!!

----------


## Avdiritis

ΟΥΠΣ τώρα το είδα!!!Μητσάρα πως παίρνει μέτρηση ο ΔΕΗτζής ???? Ελπίζω να έχεις μάθει τα καναρίνια να λένε και τα νούμερα (πάντα προς το όφελος του αφεντικού). Πέρα απο τη πλάκα είναι πολύ ωραία κατασκευή

----------


## mitsman

Μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο θα αρχισω να κοβω -βιδωνω πλεγματα!οποτε θα εχουμε και φωτο και λεπτομερειες!σημερα κολλησα ροδες στην συστοιχια απο κατω!για να την μετακινω ευκολα!
Αυτην την κλουβα την εφτιαξα καταλαθος στην προσπαθεια μου πριν μπω στο φορουν να φτιαξω μια τεραστια και να τα αμολυσω μεσα να γεννησουν!μετα καταλαβα οτι αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο και ετσι με μερικες κολλησεις παραπανω και μερικα ταψια ακομη την χωρισα στα δυο και τωρα πραγματικα την λατρευω!το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και δεν περναει απο τις πορτες!μεχρι και τα καναρινια γελανε μαζι μου!χα χα χα χα χα!!!!!
Εννοειται οτι ειδα την κατασκευη στο petbirds!αλλα κατι με χαλαει!δεν ξερω!!
οσο για τον δεητζη δεν την εχει δει ακομη!!!χα χα χα χα!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον....Σημερα επεσε πολυ πονος!!!απο το πρωι πολεμαω με την συστοιχια!!!!και εμεινα απο ενα εργαλειο που κοβει τα συραμτα(δισκο-του τροχου)
και την πατησα...αυριο και σημερα ολα κλειστα!!!τριτη θα εχετε φωτο!!!πιστευω οπως το βλεπω οτι θα γινει υπομνημα...χα χα χα χα χα!!!πλακα κανω...απλα καθε συρμα που εβαζα το χαμογελο μου εφτανε μεχρι τα αυτια μου!!!μου φαινεται απιστευτο~!

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σας!!! επιστρεφω με λιγες φωτο να σας δειξω την κλουβα με πουλακια με πατηθρες απο σχοινι ιστιοπλοικο οπως μου ειχατε προτεινει...
Και να δειτε πως κανουμε για γλυστριδα!

----------


## geam

αυτό με την γλιστρίδα μεγάλε που το έμαθες????

----------


## mitsman

Ποιο εννοεις μικρε?????

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Φιλε εχεις ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ καναρινια!!!!

Φτου!!! Φτου!!! Φτου!!!

----------


## mitsman

Παρατηρειστε επισης τι εχουν αφησει απο το καλαμποκι που τους ειχα βαλει προ ημερων..... το εχω αφησει μεσα γιατι τους αρεσει να παιζουν και να τσιμποτραβανε με αποτελεσμα να γλιτωνω τους καβγαδες!!!

Οπως και το τσαμπι κεχρι για τους παπαγαλους... το τρωνε περισσοτερο απο οτι  οι παπαγαλοι!!!

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Γιωργο!!!!

----------


## geam

> Ποιο εννοεις μικρε?????


τίποτα… απλά ξέρω και κάποιον άλλον που καλλιεργεί γλιστρίδα στις γλάστρες του…
πάντως η κλουβα είναι ιδανική και για «μεγάλα κόλπα»…

----------


## mitsman

> τίποτα… απλά ξέρω και κάποιον άλλον που καλλιεργεί γλιστρίδα στις γλάστρες του…


 :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  * jk21*   :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37: 



Η κλουβα πραγματικα με εσωσε.. ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να κανω... υγιεστατα πουλακια, δυνατα, χωρις λιπος...... πραγματικα την χαιρομαι και εγω και τα πουλακια μου!!!

----------


## geam

σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπε ενα φιλαράκι προσανατολίζομαι σε έτοιμη τελικά...

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες να εχεις πραγματικα αυτο που εχεις ονειρευτει, τοτε θα δωσεις καποια χρηματα παραπανω και θα φτιαξεις μια!!

Τωρα να σας πω και εγω την αληθεια μου το κουνελοσυρμα με εχει ταλαιπωρησει παρα πολυ και δεν μου πολυ αρεσει εμφανισιακα!!!

Καταρχην εχω παρει την καλυτερη ποιοτητα και και παρολα αυτα μαυριζει (οχι σκουριαζει, μαυριζει)  .. βρωμιζει παρα πολυ ευκολα και καθαριζει πολυ δυσκολα!
Δεν μπαινουν ευκολα πορτακια για ταιστρες, δεν μπαινουν ευκολα ποτιστρες παρα μονο με πατεντες... και γενικα εχει αρκετα μειονεκτηματα!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

> Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την ανετοιμη ακομη κλουβα σε δοκιμη!!!πραγματικα χαιρονται να πετανε τα καμαρια μου!!!
> το μπολ εχει νερο με μηλοξυδο για μπανακι και η τιμη στην ταιστρα δεν φαινεται οσο και να κανετε ζοομ.οσο για το μπροκολο,ειναι η αδυναμια τους!!!χε χε χε...






Καλημέρα Δημήτρη.
Μια πληροφορία θα ήθελα.
Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου πείς τι έχεις βάλει εκεί στα σημεία που έχεις για πορτάκια (ειναι κόκκινου χρώματος αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Παναγιωτη!!

Θα σε γελασω για το πως λεγεται, αλλα εχει κενο και μπαινει μεσα στο κουνελοσυρμα για να μην σε κοβει οταν βαζεις τα χερια σου!!! μπορω να σου βγαλω αν το θες δυο καλυτερες φωτο να το δεις!!! και να ψαξω ωστοσο να βρω πως λεγεται!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ ωραία η κλούβα σου Δημήτρη !!! Τα πουλάκια θα είναι πραγματικά πολύ χαρούμενα εκεί μέσα !!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

χμ μήπως πλαστικό απο αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν οι κατασκευαστές αλουμινίου, αυτό που βάζουνε στις ενώσεις η είναι κάποιο άλλο είδος.
Αν μπορείς ψάχτο σε παρακαλώ.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dogoulisd

αυτο το υλικο μπορει να ειναι ειτε αυτο που μπαινει πανω και κατω σε μια αφισα για να την τεντονει ειτε καναλακι μαλακο ενοσ καλωδιου απο ειδη ηλεκτρικων ειτε αυτο που αναφερθηκε παραπανω μπαινει σε αλουμινοκατασκευεσ για να μην κοβουν οι ακρες.εγω παντως στη δικια μου τα τροχισα με εναν τροχο πολυ απλο και δεν εχω γρατσουνιεσ πλεον.

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω με τροχουδακι τα εκανα!!!Μοιαζει πολυ με αυτο που βαζουν τις αφισες... σωστος ο Μητσος!!!

----------


## serafeim

μητσο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη δεν την εχω δει εγω...
αν και την πορτουλα θα την εκανα ποιο σταθερη γιατι φοβαμαι  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μην φοβασαι καθολου... μια χαρα ειναι!

----------


## aeras

Απορώ πως σε άφησαν να βάλεις αυτό το έκτρωμα στο μπαλκόνι. Μπράβο και  χαίρομαι για το κουράγιο σου σχετικά με την κατασκευή. Και κάτι άλλο, τα λαχανικά να τα κρεμάς με μανταλάκι ψιλά στο κλουβί.

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι Ναξιωτικο γουστο αυτο!!!  χα χα χα χα χα χα χα


τα λαχανικα σκεφτομαι και εγω αλλον τροπο να τα σερβιρω... ολα τα αλλα τα βαζω σε πιατακια και ειναι καθαρα!!! τα χορτα ομως τα πετανε εξω οποτε τα βαζω κατευθειαν εξω.... καμμια ιδεα για καμμια βελτιωση Μιχαλη??? καμμια παρατηρηση???

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη πες μου λιγο τι διασταση προσοψη θα σε βολευε για την κλουβα...(2 κοματια σε καθε οροφο,οποτε θες 4 κομματια συνολο!)

----------


## mitsman

Τι θες να πεις Αγγελε??? γιατι δεν καταλαβα!!! η κλουβα ειναι ετοιμη, εχω βαλει κουνελοσυρμα για προσοψη γιατι ειχα ρωτησει για επι μετρο παραγγελια και μου ειχαν πει 55 ερω το κομματι και επαθα εγγεφαλικο!!!

----------


## aeras

Ο συρμάτινος πάτος είναι σταθερός ή κινητός όπως η λαμαρίνα?

----------


## mitsman

σταθερος αλλα ξεβιδωνεται.... σταθερος γιατι το κουνελσυρμα κανει κοιλιες!!!

----------


## aeras

Δεν είναι λειτουργικό, είναι μειονέκτημα σοβαρό.

----------


## mitsman

καθαριζεται με μια συρματοβουρτσα πανευκολα!!!!! το εχω σκεφτει και εγω και το εχω στο "μυαλο" μου!

----------


## aeras

Να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη, εάν δεν την βελτιώσεις θες μετά από ένα μετά από δυο έτη, θα τεθεί σε αχρηστία.

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου!!!! πολλα μπραβο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη μπορεις να καεις βλετιωση της κλουβας σου ωστε να μην κανει κοιλια το κουνελοσυρμα... και απλα να σου ειναι ευκολα το καθαρισμα που λεει ο αερας (συγγνωμη για το ονομα δεν ξερω πως σε λενε αμα θες βαλε στο προφιλ σου)...
καντην ετσι οπως εκανα εγω με 2 σηδερα στις μεγαλες επιφανειες...

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελειο το κλουβακι δημητρη! Μακαρι να πιανε κ μενα το χερι μου ετσι!

----------


## mitsman

σε δυο χρονα ξεβιδωνω και αλλαζω τον πατο....  μακαρι να 'μαστε καλα δεν στοιχιζει πανω απο 20 ευρω αυτο! στα δυο χρονια δεν ειναι τπτ!

----------


## mitsman

Βαλαμε ναυλον και ντυθηκαμε!!! να ειμαστε ζεστα ζεστα!!! εχω αφησει την πλευρα του τοιχου ανοιχτη!!!

----------


## geam

μια χαρά σε βρίσκω....

----------


## mitsman

προοληπτικα το εβαλα!!!! δεν εχουμε κανενα απολυτως θεμα κρυου... σπανια πεφτουμε κατω απο το 10!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Όμορφα πράγματα βλέπω!!

----------


## mitsman

Σ'αρεσει Ηρακλη????


σε αυτα να δεις ποσο!!!! Η ζωη τους ειναι μιλαμε!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Να ξέρεις ότι όποτε αποκτήσω πολλά πουλακια θα στην αντιγράψω την κατασκευή  :: 

Moνο η ζωή τους ,ο κόσμος ολος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εχω σχεδια ετοιμα να σου τα παραδωσω οποτε θες!!! χα χα χα χα

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη εχω μια σχεδον ιδια με τη δικια σου εχω βαλει προσωψεις εμποριου  15 ευρω η μια οπως ειναι τα κλουβια και ολο το αλλο με κουνελοσυρμα.Ειναι 3 κλουβες 2Μχ0.50χ0,50,με χωρισματα και γινονται 6 1Μχ0,50χ0,50.Η συνολικη κατασκευη ειναι 2Μχ1,70χ0,50.Για τους πατους βαλε κουνελοσυρμα στραντζαρισετο 1 ποντο γυρω γυρω και βαλτο εσωτερικα στο ταψι να βγαινουν μαζι και να καθαριζονται ποιο ευκολα.

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερη η κατασκευη σου αλλα επιφυλασσομαι μεχρι να σου δειξω την νεα μου.,.... χα χα χα χ χα χα

----------


## vikitaspaw

δημητρη σε μισω. Αυτο μονο εχω να σου πω τπτ αλλο. Κ δε σου ξαναμιλαω για σημερα, σου κραταω μουτρα!

(τελεια η κλουβα-απλα δεν υπαρχει!!!  :Happy0159: )

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα αχ χα χα χα χα


Ελα βρε.. γιατι???? ειμαι καλο παιδι εγω.... ειπαμε παραπανω....  


> επιφυλασσομαι μεχρι να σου δειξω την νεα μου.,.... χα χα χα χ χα χα


τοτε ενταξει.. θα σε καταλαβω... χα χα α χα

----------


## ria

πολυ ωραια η κλουβα δημητρη σιγουρα τα μικρα σου θα χαρουν πεταγματα!!!!!!! κλαδεψε ομως και λιγο την ερημη μπεντζαμινα βρε συ(θα φουντωσει θα σου κανει και σκια)..την λυπηθηκε η ψυχη μου!!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ρια μου.... Βασικα τα φυτα ειναι της μητερας μου απο οταν εμενε εκει (οχι στην κλουβα, στο σπιτι)....... και περιμενω να ερθει να τα παρει!!!

Για σκια εχουμε περγκολα απο πανω!

----------


## yannis37

Δημητρη η κλουβα σου ειναι Jet!!!!  μπράβο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη.... εσυ που το ψαχνεις το θεμα με χαροποιει που σου αρεσε... εννοειται πως οτι αρνητικο δειτε μου το λετε να το φτιαξω!

----------


## mitsman

*Μαμ, κακα και νανι τα μικρα μου........*
*
Πρωινο:*

  

 
 

 


*Το μεσημεριανο:*



 


 



και νανιιι:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό!!!! μεγάλες φάτσες τα μικρά!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη.  Πολύ ωραίες φάτσες τα μικρά.

----------


## xXx

να τα απολαύσεις στην φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι timbradakia εκτος απο ενα ζαυγαρι μωζαικ κοκκινα που εχω!!! βεβαια ειναι αβαφο!!!

----------


## xXx

πού τα βρήκες τόσα Timbrada βρε??

----------


## mitsman

Εκτος απο το ζευγαρακι που μου εδωσε ο Δημητρης τα αλλα τα αγορασα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι πολύ πολύ όμορφα... κ η αγάπη σου γι'αυτά ολοφάνερη! 
Σου εύχομαι να τα καμαρώνεις κάθε μέρα!!!!

*Η τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι φοβερή...

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη με προλαβες θα σου ελεγα αν ειναι τιμπραντο και θα σε ρωτουσα για τα μωζαικ που προσεξα ,ειναι πολυ ωραια και παλι να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι ΜΗΤΣΑΚΟ και αυτα το ανετο πεταγμα !!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα όλα τους Δημήτρη!!!Να τα χαίρεσαι τα φατσουλινεια σου!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Δημήτρη εχω μπει πανό από 10 φόρες σήμερα στο ποστ σου για να δω τις  φωτογραφιες πόσο όμορφα είναι τα άτιμα,όμορφο να βλέπεις τόσα πουλακια μαζί σε μια τεράστια κλούβα δεν ξέρεις ποιο να πρώτο κοιτάξεις!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πολυ ομορφο να τα βλεπεις και τα χαιρεσαι πραγματικα αλλα επειδη το θεμα ειναι η κλουβα και η λειτουργικοτητα της να πω καπου εδω οτι ολα καλα και ωραια αλλα δεν μπορεις να τα διαχειριστεις και τοσο καλα!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες Δημήτρη !! Να τα χαίρεσαι !  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη η κλουβα μου κανει οντως το καλυτερο ξυπνημα!!! καθε πρωι που παω να τους βαλω φαι χαμογελαω με το που τα βλεπω...

----------

